# No heat



## tam tam (Dec 20, 2009)

When I'm driving or accelerator I can feel the heat,but when my car in a stand still it blow out cool air. Please help. I drive a 2005 Nissan Altima


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

check/replace your thermostat. sounds like its stuck open.


----------



## cookies69 (Oct 14, 2009)

I have the same issue. How do you check and or replace the thermostat?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

for the price of the thermostat, id just replace it. 
really basic to do too. 
if you have a haynes manual, you can do it in about 30 minutes.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

its air.... not your thermo


----------



## cookies69 (Oct 14, 2009)

what????????????


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if you have air in your system, youll have problems too.
did you try bleeding the system?


----------

